# Melt and Pour Soap Question



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2009)

My first play at soaping was buying a kit of M&P and microwaving it to pour into molds.  Now my question is, can I do the same with my CP soap now that it's cured or is there a difference between the two?
I'm asking because I'd like to make some Novelty soaps for the kids(lego bricks, layered, smiley faces, and so on) and I was thinking it might be easier to reproces the CP than attempting to be perfect and quick in filling these little molds at trace.


----------



## Chay (Feb 21, 2009)

There is a difference between M&P and rebatching CP. When you rebatch your CP, it is going to be very thick, it will not "pour" like M&P does.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2009)

That's what I thought so how do I make melt and pour then?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> That's what I thought so how do I make melt and pour then?


Not very easily and it's very time consuming from what I understand. I've never attempted it... It looks and sounds way too much for me. I think it would be much easier to just purchase the M&P...


----------

